# How do you install bands on these SL's?



## Annie Ayuwoki (10 mo ago)

How do you install bands on these Slingshots?

























































They are close to what I call slip-ins or plug/cork slingshots, but the hole is too big and and the hole is too small for any conventional plug/cork I've seen. I've already asked the merchant but it's the usual chat-bot replying.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Something like this?

Slotted hole band attachment

Looks like you pull the band through the hole and the wrap and tuck. Although it doesn't look like there would be enough room to tie the bands in the photos you posted.


----------



## Annie Ayuwoki (10 mo ago)

Karloshi said:


> Something like this?
> 
> Slotted hole band attachment
> 
> Looks like you pull the band through the hole and the wrap and tuck. Although it doesn't look like there would be enough room to tie the bands in the photos you posted.


Uhuh, still can't 'wrap' my head around it 😅

I tried to youtube 'wrap and tuck slingshot' but there's nothing like it, but the other videos gave me an idea, I think you need to wedge something there like those ocularis things except its a very small rectangle or maybe even a stick. But I think I'll give up on this since there's no guide about it and I think something unknown shouldn't be one of your first three slingshots.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like you have options, you could wedge it in from the backside for OTT with a small piece of fitted plastic, wood, rubber, etc. between the latex. Looks like a standard wedge that you can buy at the hardware store will fit perfectly. Or you can just fill in the hole and then use a normal wrap & tuck.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

No clue but I'd also never buy one.

There are only a couple methods I fully trust....W&T and quality clips. Even clips I'm sceptical.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks kinda dangerous. Maybe there’s a plastic plug that fits em? Don’t know.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You might find some wedges that will work in the tile department at a home improvement store 
I believe I’d just buy me a different frame. Either way good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

On my old Lukens Slingshot, I fold the latex over, then stick it thru the cracks, put a small stick in it & then pull it tight. It stays in place just fine. I'd make a small wooden wedge to fit around the latex and then pull it tight into place. Don't try to over-think it...


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

The matchstick method will probably work on these.









Matchstick Method Variation







www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I find it odd that not a single picture of those frames are banded.

If the seller can't be bothered to show it, explain it or answer you ...walk away


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

you can pass something like flats or some string in the holes and make a small loop that you wrap and tuck
then you attach your flat/tubes to the loops with either a knot, string, cuffs, amber belt etc...


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Man, seems like too much of a PITA to me. Let us know if you find a solid solution.


----------

